# Nin's FW Tanks - 6 & Counting!



## Ninjouzata (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello! I wanted to post some pictures to help introduce myself, but didn't want to have such a huge intro (which you can find HERE).

I want to post a FTS of each of my tanks, and a pic of each of the inhabitants so it'll be a bit lengthy.

I'll start off biggest to small!

*Pics*
129g that is not ready for fish.









55g









Golden Gourami {Tinkerbell}









Rummynoses & Guppy









Albino Cories









Habrosus Cory









Khuli Loaches









Longfin Albino BN Pleco









Bamboo Shrimp (Excuse the dirty mesh, didn't notice til after pic!)









Blue Mystery Snail {Turbo}









Angelfish









20g Long









CT Betta {Discord}









Sterbai Cories









Baby Mystery Snails









20g Flatback Hex









Male Peacock Gudgeon









Female Peacock Gudgeon









Neon Tetras









Spotted Blue-Eyes [Pseudomugil Gertrudae]









Longfin Leucistic BN Pleco









10g that is not ready for fish









5g









Male Killifish









Female Killifish









Nerite Snail









*Vids*
























Thanks for looking! 

*Edit* I tried to make it just have links to the vids but doesn't seem to be working :C Sorry!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

:shock:Some of those pictures are excellent! 

I love gudgeons and cories and it looks like you have a fine bunch there.I bet you will have the other tanks filled in no time seeing as you have the multiple tank syndrome bad.


----------



## Ninjouzata (Jul 27, 2013)

badxgillen said:


> :shock:Some of those pictures are excellent!
> 
> I love gudgeons and cories and it looks like you have a fine bunch there.I bet you will have the other tanks filled in no time seeing as you have the multiple tank syndrome bad.


Thank you! It depends on my cameras mood if they turn out excellent or not XD

Glad you like the gudgeons and cories. I love 'em. I definitely have MTS bad


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice tanks! I'm definitely jealous of that peacock gudgeon/blue eye combo since that is an aquarium I've wanted to do for a while, but never got around to.


----------



## Ninjouzata (Jul 27, 2013)

BWG said:


> Nice tanks! I'm definitely jealous of that peacock gudgeon/blue eye combo since that is an aquarium I've wanted to do for a while, but never got around to.


Thank you very much! I hope you can eventually get around to it, they are a joy to watch


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

These are fantastic! Thanks for sharing with us - and welcome to TFK! 
*wanders off to read other thread*


----------



## Ninjouzata (Jul 27, 2013)

Chesh said:


> These are fantastic! Thanks for sharing with us - and welcome to TFK!
> *wanders off to read other thread*


Thank you so much! I really hope I can improve on my picture taking. 

Thank you for the warm welcome~


----------

